# Should I file for divorce? Part 2



## Lifelover (Feb 7, 2010)

Well here I am in my 3rd week of separation... For the whole back story (it's alot of text) you can follow this link, not sure if it works... thanks in advance for giving up your time to read it and help me out..


http://talkaboutmarriage.com/anxiety-depression-relationships/11338-my-wifes-past-her-current-depression-destroying-us.html

So I'm living back at my moms, which in itself is just a horrible blow to my self esteem but honestly its the best place for me to be right now. My friends live some pretty unstable lives to say the least. I am currently taking ativan on the bad days, which seems to be just about every day, and I'm trying to quit smoking so i started taking chantix also, at the doctors pleading haha. I know, bad time to quit, but Im trying to find work in the medical field and it doesnt go over well there. So far so good, I'm not a total wreck, but I'm not very happy either. I guess I'm just kind of.. existing. I dont really miss my wife, I mean, I miss who I thought she was or who she used to be, but at this point I can't even look at a picture of her and find her attractive (and shes what most men would consider beautiful) because I'm so disgusted with who she is/has become/etc.

But I do miss my old life, her son (which is like a son to me), my pets (I actually made arrangements to have my dog brought to me because I missed her so bad), and just the comfort and everything in general. I miss everything BUT her. The last time we spoke on the phone I said i was willing to give it all one last shot, one real shot, but she more or less turned it down. The girl is the worst kind of crazy, and I should've seen it coming years ago.

So finally to my question, do I file for divorce? I pretty much hate her for all she has put me through, but ahh love is rough like that you know? I think if she called me one day and said exactly what I wanted to hear, I would do whats right and really put the effort into my young marriage. Should I wait longer? Or end it all now knowing that its just going to happen again? Thanks..


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

Honestly I'd file. If she changes her mind and you are willing to work on the issues with a counselor then go for it. Just because you have filed doesn't mean it has to go through. Plus you can work on it after its done. I hate who my wife is or has become. She has burnt a lot of people and has done some inexcusable things. This woman I have no love for.


----------



## Lifelover (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah, everyday that goes by my hatred grows for her... its getting to the point where when she does call I would like to reduce her to ashes with truthful words, but I'll be the better person... or try to be. I cannot wait to sever all ties with this woman.. and I'd like to say the ol' "best of luck to ya" or whatever to her but honestly I hope she regrets all this for the rest of her life and lives in agonizing misery.. it's what she deserves. Thanks for the reply.


----------

